# 2014---IN REMEMBRANCE



## Truth Seeker

'When you remember me, it means that you have carried something of who I am with you, that I have left some mark of who I am on who you are. It means that you can summon me back to your mind even though countless years and miles may stand between us. It means that if we meet again, you will know me. It means that even after I die, you can still see my face and hear my voice and speak to me in your heart.​
For as long as you remember me, I am never entirely lost. When I'm feeling most ghost-like, it is your remembering me that helps remind me that I actually exist. When I'm feeling sad, it's my consolation. When I'm feeling happy, it's part of why I feel that way.​
If you forget me, one of the ways I remember who I am will be gone. If you forget, part of who I am will be gone. Jesus, remember me when you come into your kingdom. the good thief said from his cross (Luke 23:42). There are perhaps no more human words in all of Scripture, no prayer we can pray so well. '​

-Frederick Buechner


----------



## Truth Seeker

*James Avery, “Fresh Prince Of Bel-Air’s” Uncle Phil, Has Died*

*James Avery*, who played Uncle Phil on the ’90s hit series The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air, died on New Year’s Eve at the age of 65, a representative for the late actor confirmed to BuzzFeed.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Juanita Moore, who was nominated for an Oscar for _Imitation of Life, _​died today.  She was 99.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dave Martin has died.

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ap-39-martin-remembered-mentor-friend-talent-182604349--spt.html


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Elizabeth Jane Howard, ‘Cazalet Chronicles’ author, dies at age 90*

Novelist *Elizabeth Jane Howard*, best known for “The Cazelet Chronicles,” her series of novels tracing the lives of an English family around World War II, has died at the age of 90, according to multiple reports.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Phil Everly, one of the Everly Brothers, died today of lung disease.  He was 74.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Saul Zaentz, who produced _One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest _and _The English Patient _among others, died yesterday.  He was 92.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mike Vraney, the founder of Something Weird Video, and a pioneer in the discovery, preservation, and distribution of lost and obscure exploitation films, died Thursday of lung cancer.  He was 56.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Football great Eusebio dies at 71 of heart failure*

*Eusebio da Silva Ferreira*, who died Sunday aged 71, became affectionately known as the Black Panther for his athletic prowess and clinical finishing that made him one of the world's top scorers during his heyday in the 1960s for Benfica and the Portuguese national team.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Alicia Rhett, the oldest surviving cast member of _Gone With the Wind, _​died last Friday.  She was 98.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Shaw Brothers Founder Sir Run Run Shaw Has Died*

*Sir Run Run Shaw*, one of the most influential figures in the history of Hong Kong's entertainment industry, has passed away, local media is reporting this morning.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## billd91

Larry Mann, voice of Yukon Cornelius, has passed away.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/07/larry-mann-dead-voice-of-yukon-cornelius-dies_n_4552564.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Monica Spear & husband have been killed.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/01/07/world...uela-beauty-queen-killed/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Emmy nominated actress Carmen Zapata died Sunday.  She was 86.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Poet, playwright, and activist Amiri Baraka (formerly LeRoi Jones) died yesterday.  He was 79.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Franklin McCain has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/01/10/us/greensboro-four-activist-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ariel Sharon, the former prime minister of Israel, died today.  He was 85 and was not in good health since he had a stroke 8 years ago.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Teen Dies Saving Classmates From Suicide Bomber*

He was an average student from Hangu, a remote town in North Western Pakistan, but he has become a national hero.





*Aitzaz Hasan*, 14, stopped a suicide bomber from entering his school Monday and sacrificed his life to protect his fellow students.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Alexandra Bastedo: The Champions actress dies aged 67*

Actress *Alexandra Bastedo*, best known for her role in the 1960s television sci-fi series The Champions, has died aged 67 following a long illness.

Bastedo, who had cancer, also starred in Absolutely Fabulous, Boon and The Agatha Christie Hour.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Frank Marth, best known for his appearances on _The Honeymooners, _died yesterday.  He was 91.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Wrestler Mae Young died yesterday.  She was 90.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ronny Jordan has died.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-25742223


----------



## Mark CMG

Neal Barrett Jr. has passed.

http://www.statesman.com/weblogs/the-reader/2014/jan/15/neal-barrett-jr-1929-2014/


----------



## Dioltach

Roger Lloyd Pack -- "Trigger" in _Only Fools and Horses_ -- has died of pancreatic cancer, age 69.


----------



## trappedslider

Russell Johnson has passed away http://www.tmz.com/2014/01/16/professor-gilligans-island-died-dead-russell-johnson/


----------



## Ed_Laprade

trappedslider said:


> Russell Johnson has passed away http://www.tmz.com/2014/01/16/professor-gilligans-island-died-dead-russell-johnson/



That only leaves Mary Ann and Ginger left. (Dawn Wells and Tina Louise.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dave Madden has died.

http://tv.yahoo.com/blogs/tv-news/d...-s--reuben-kincaid--dies-at-82-215644635.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ruth Robinson Duccini, the last remaining female Munchkin in _The Wizard of Oz, _died today.  She was 95.  There is only one Munchkin left.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Suchitra Sen: Iconic Indian Bengali actress dies*

Veteran Indian actress *Suchitra Sen *has died in the eastern city of Calcutta, aged 82.

Sen had been admitted to a hospital in the city last month with a chest infection and her condition worsened on Thursday night, doctors said.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Roger Lloyd Pack, star of Only Fools and Horses, dies aged 69*

*Roger Lloyd Pack*, the British actor known to millions as slow-witted roadsweeper Trigger in BBC sitcom Only Fools and Horses, has died aged 69.

Well-known for his rubbery face and lugubrious delivery, he also appeared as Owen Newitt in The Vicar of Dibley.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Breakfast at Tiffany's producer Richard Shepherd dies*

*Richard Shepherd,* the producer of classic Hollywood movie _Breakfast at Tiffany's_, has died aged 86 at his home in Los Angeles.

*Shepherd* spent six decades in the film business, producing a run of films including the 1961 feature starring Audrey Hepburn and George Peppard.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cassandra Lynn Hensley has been found dead.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/01/17/showbiz/cassandra-lynn-hnesley-dead/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hiroo Onoda has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/01/17/world/asia/japan-philippines-ww2-soldier-dies/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Komla Dumor has died.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-25796151


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Conductor Claudio Abbado died today; he was 80.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British actress Sarah Marshall, who appeared on _The Twilight Zone _and _Star Trek,_ died last Saturday of cancer. She was 80.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Luis Avalos, a regular on _The Electric Company, _​died yesterday.  He was 67.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Pete Seeger has passed.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/music/2014/01/28/pete-seeger-obit-appreciation/4781403/


----------



## tuxgeo

The tributes are pouring in. (<-- links)


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Former Oscars president Tom Sherak dies*

Hollywood has been paying tribute to producer *Tom Sherak*, former president of the Academy of Motion Pictures, following his death aged 68.

*Sherak's* family confirmed he died at home on Tuesday after suffering from prostate cancer for 12 years. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## billd91

Wee Pals cartoonist, Morrie Turner, dies


----------



## AuroraGyps

Famous internet cat, Colonel Meow, died Wed night.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Arthur Rankin, Jr., co-founder of Rankin-Bass, died yesterday.  He was 89.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Anna Gordy has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/01/showbiz/marvin-gaye-ex-wife-dies/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Maximilian Schell has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/01/showbiz/actor-maximilian-schell-dies/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Christopher Jones (_Ryan's Daughter, The Legend of Jesse James_) died yesterday of cancer.  He was 72.


----------



## Mark CMG

Philip Seymour Hoffman found dead.

http://nypost.com/2014/02/02/philip-seymour-hoffman-found-dead-in-his-apartment/

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...-york-city-apartment-report-article-1.1599537

http://online.wsj.com/news/articles...0001424052702304626804579358943360702878.html


----------



## Raunalyn

Mark CMG said:


> Philip Seymour Hoffman found dead.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2014/02/02/philip-seymour-hoffman-found-dead-in-his-apartment/
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...-york-city-apartment-report-article-1.1599537
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/news/articles...0001424052702304626804579358943360702878.html






Holy crap! I'm speechless...


----------



## Dungeoneer

Mark CMG said:


> Philip Seymour Hoffman found dead.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2014/02/02/philip-seymour-hoffman-found-dead-in-his-apartment/
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...-york-city-apartment-report-article-1.1599537
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/news/articles...0001424052702304626804579358943360702878.html



Sad, unexpected and tragic. 

Early reports are that he OD'd on drugs, and it seems to be the case that he had drug problems in the past.  He was an extremely talented actor. I can't think of another actor who managed to make any role he took on so memorable.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Character actor Richard Bull (_Little House On the Prairie_) died Monday; he was 89.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Adult film star Gloria Leonard died Monday from complications of a stroke.  She was 73.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Baseball Hall of Famer Ralph Kiner died today; he was 91.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Poet Maxine Kumin, who won a Pulitzer Prize for _Up Country, _died last Thursday.  She was 88.


----------



## Dioltach

Actress Shirley Temple has died, age 85.


----------



## billd91

Carl Reiner reports Sid Caesar has died, age 91.


----------



## GMMichael

I heard the Fighter, Cleric, Wizard, and Thief are in urgent care.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Poet and novelist Maggie Estep died Monday of a heart attack.  She was 50.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ralph Waite has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/13/showbiz/actor-ralph-waite-dies/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## darrell_uk

The Waltons only ended on '81? Wow.


----------



## AuroraGyps

darrell_uk said:


> The Waltons only ended on '81? Wow.




I didn't watch The Waltons, so I didn't know Waite from there. I know him from NCIS where he played Gibbs' dad, Jackson Gibbs. I had a feeling this time was coming, but it doesn't make me any less sad. I loved Pop Gibbs.


----------



## Mark CMG

John Paul Henson has passed.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/people/2014/02/15/john-henson-muppets-dies/5513653/


----------



## Mark CMG

Christopher "Rogue Two" Malcolm has passed.

http://www.starwarsunderworld.com/2014/02/christopher-malcolm-1946-2014.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mary Grace Canfield, best known for playing Ralph Monroe on _Green Acres, _​died last Saturday.  She was 89.


----------



## Raunalyn

Devo Co-Founder Bob Casale dies at age 61:

http://www.today.com/entertainment/bob-casale-co-founder-devo-dies-61-2D12124627

So sad...now how are we going to whip it, whip it good?


----------



## Mark CMG

Nelson Frazier Jr. has passed.

http://www.wwe.com/inside/big-daddy-v-passes-26182717


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sgt. Walter Ehlers, the last living Medal of Honor recipient involved in the storming of Omaha Beach, died yesterday.  He was 92.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

NBC journalist Garrick Utley died of cancer.  He was 74.


----------



## darrell_uk

How many living Medal of Honour holders are there now? I know for Victoria Cross holders it's in single figures.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Maria Von Trapp has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/22/showbiz/obit-maria-von-trapp/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Mark CMG

Harold Ramis has passed.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/chi-harold-ramis-dead-20140224,0,2259309.story


----------



## NewJeffCT

Mark CMG said:


> Harold Ramis has passed.
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/chi-harold-ramis-dead-20140224,0,2259309.story




May he rest in peace.   He contributed to some of the great comedies of the 70s, 80s and 90s.


----------



## Raunalyn

No, not Egon!!

Oh man...I has a serious sad now....


----------



## trappedslider

well I wonder how this will mess with GB3.....[video=youtube;FcyktkVGUBM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcyktkVGUBM[/video]


----------



## Raunalyn

I think GB3 was doomed to begin with, especially since Bill Murray was refusing to do it. There was still that dim hope, however.

Now, I'm 99% positive that it's dead in the water.

Unless they do one of those horrible reboots...


----------



## trappedslider

Raunalyn said:


> I think GB3 was doomed to begin with, especially since Bill Murray was refusing to do it. There was still that dim hope, however.
> 
> Now, I'm 99% positive that it's dead in the water.
> 
> Unless they do one of those horrible reboots...




looks like they are gonna do it still http://www.giantfreakinrobot.com/scifi/ghostbusters-3-works-harold-ramis-death.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Roger Hill has passed.

http://variety.com/2014/film/people...-cyrus-in-the-warriors-dies-at-65-1201120971/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Paco De Lucia has died.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-26351251?SThisFB


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jim Lange, the original host of _The Dating Game, _​died Tuesday of a heart attack.  He was 81.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Charlotte Dawson found dead.

http://www.allvoices.com/contributed-news/16600294-charlotte-dawson-found-dead


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mike Parker has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/27/tech/web/helvetica-typographer-dies/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## trappedslider

Aaron Allston has passed away....he will be missed by the fandoms.


----------



## billd91

Comedian Tim Wilson died on Wednesday.


----------



## Mark CMG

Michael Shea has passed.

http://www.locusmag.com/News/2014/03/michael-shea-1946-2014/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Game show host Geoff Edwards died yesterday; he was 83.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Frank Jobe,  who invented Tommy John surgery, died yesterday.  He was 88.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sheila MacRae has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/09/showbiz/honeymooners-sheila-macrae-dies/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Major Kurt Chew-Een Lee has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/06/us/major-lee-marines/index.html?iid=article_sidebar


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

William Clay Ford, Sr. has died.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial&hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

William Guarnere has passed.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/09/us/band-of-brothers-veteran-dies/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joe McGinniss has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/10/showbiz/joe-mcginniss-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## GrayLinnorm

_Hogan's Heroes_​ star Cynthia Lynn died Monday of multiple organ failure.  She was 76.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Medal of Honor recipient Ola Mize died today.  He was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Reubin Askew, former governor of Florida and champion of racial equality, died today.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Hal Douglas, who did voiceovers for thousands of movie trailers, died March 7.  He was 89.


----------



## billd91

Veteran Labour politician Tony Benn has passed away. Reaction to Tony Benn's Death


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Glenn McDuffie, who was supposedly the soldier kissing a girl in Times Square in a famous WWII photo, has died.  He was 86.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comedian David Brenner died today of cancer.  He was 78.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tony award winning composer Mitch Leigh, best known for _Man of La Mancha, _​ died Sunday.  He was 86.


----------



## trappedslider

Wayne Knight has passed away http://usmagazine.us/reports-newman-wayne-knight-killed-semi-tractor-trailer.html


----------



## trappedslider

http://usmagazine.us/reports-newman-wayne-knight-killed-semi-tractor-trailer.html Wayne Knight has passed away


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Scott Asheton, the Stooges' drummer, died last Saturday.  He was 64.


----------



## darrell_uk

Apparently Wayne Knight lives...
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-takes-Twitter-refute-death-hoax-rumours.html


----------



## trappedslider

darrell_uk said:


> Apparently Wayne Knight lives...
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-takes-Twitter-refute-death-hoax-rumours.html




yeah i was gonna edit my post but there was a glitch that wouldn't let me


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Clarissa Dickson Wright of _Two Fat Ladies _​died last Saturday.  She was 66.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

L'Wren Scott has been found dead, an apparent suicide.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/17/showbiz/celebrity-news-gossip/lwren-scott-designer-obit/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert Strauss has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/19/politics/robert-strauss-dies/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


----------



## Raunalyn

Controversial hate-mongerer and "church" leader Fred Phelps is dead.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/20/us/westboro-church-founder-dead/

I'm not dancing on his grave or anything, but I think the world's a better place now.


----------



## NewJeffCT

Raunalyn said:


> Controversial hate-mongerer and "church" leader Fred Phelps is dead.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/20/us/westboro-church-founder-dead/
> 
> I'm not dancing on his grave or anything, but I think the world's a better place now.




I think Phelps was actually excommunicated from the church he founded within the past few years when he advocated being nicer to members of the church.


----------



## Raunalyn

Gwar frontman Dave Brockie, A.K.A. Oderus Urungus found dead.

http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/gw...e-a-k-a-oderus-urungus-reportedly-dead-at-50/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aw man.


----------



## Mark CMG

Raunalyn said:


> Gwar frontman Dave Brockie, A.K.A. Oderus Urungus found dead.
> 
> http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/gw...e-a-k-a-oderus-urungus-reportedly-dead-at-50/





http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/towers-two


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have a feeling the meet & greet with Dave Brockie will not go well...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ralph Wilson Jr. has died.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap20...-founder-and-owner-ralph-wilson-jr-dies-at-95


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kazuo Yairi has died.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/10724817/Kazuo-Yairi-obituary.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Author and anti-war activist Jonathan Schell, best known for the Pulitzer Prize winning _The Fate of the Earth_​, which describes a nuclear holocaust in horrific detail, died Tuesday of cancer.  He was 70.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Artist Dave Trampier, who did illustrations for most of the old AD&D books, died Monday.  He was 59.

Trampier also did the comic strip "Wormy" for _​Dragon._


----------



## Ed_Laprade

GrayLinnorm said:


> Artist Dave Trampier, who did illustrations for most of the old AD&D books, died Monday.  He was 59.
> 
> Trampier also did the comic strip "Wormy" for _​Dragon._



Darn, he was always one of my favorites! RIP Tramp.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Writer Lorenzo Semple Jr., who worked on the _Batman _TV series, died today.  He was 91.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kate O'Mara has died.

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-26809417


----------



## Fast Learner

GrayLinnorm said:


> Artist Dave Trampier, who did illustrations for most of the old AD&D books, died Monday.  He was 59.
> 
> Trampier also did the comic strip "Wormy" for _​Dragon._



What a shame, so much talent lost, both now and in his 15-year hiatus.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Derek Martinus, who directed several episodes of _Doctor Who_​, died last Thursday.  He was 82.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Frankie Knuckles has died.

http://my.chicagotribune.com/#section/-1/article/p2p-79785627/


----------



## lrsach01

Kate O'Mara died on March 30th. IN the states, she was known as Cassandra "Caress" Morrell on Dynasty. To the Doctor Who geeks of the world, she was the Seventh Doctor's nemesis... a Time Lord known as The Rani.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/news/dynasty-and-doctor-who-actress-kate-omara-dies-aged-74-9224345.html


----------



## Mark CMG

John Pinette has passed

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hn-Pinette-50-dead-Pittsburgh-hotel-room.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Legendary actor Mickey Rooney has died.  He was 93.


----------



## Mark CMG

Peaches Geldof has passed.

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...musician-bob-geldof-dead-25-article-1.1748431


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Mark CMG said:


> John Pinette has passed
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hn-Pinette-50-dead-Pittsburgh-hotel-room.html



Damn... that's sad. That guy was hysterical. I got to see him perform a few times. The first time I saw him I was with a group of friends. It got to the point where I was laughing so much, it was actually painful. I couldn't breathe from laughing. One of my friends laughed so hard he actually puked.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

James Hellwig - The Ultimate Warrior


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Arthur Smith, who wrote "Dueling Banjoes", died last Thursday.  He was 93.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lacey Holsworth has died

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaab...-msu-s-adreian-payne--has-died-122652140.html


----------



## NewJeffCT

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Lacey Holsworth has died
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaab...-msu-s-adreian-payne--has-died-122652140.html




aww.  That was one of the nice sports stories I've heard in the past year.    May she rest in peace.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sue Townsend has died.

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-26982680


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer-songwriter Jesse Winchester died yesterday of esophageal cancer.  He was 69.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Gandalf's Shadowfax has died: Walked ‘into the light,’ says heartbroken owner (VIDEO)*

The horse that played Gandalf's Shadowfax from the Lord of the Rings films has died.

*Blanco* was put down after being ill for some time.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Henry

I hadn'tseen this posted here yet, but it appears that longtime forum member Tinner (stephen A. tinner) has passed away on March 29th:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/member.php?19667-Tinner

http://www.johnsonfuneralservices.net/book-of-memories/1838242/Tinner-Steven/obituary.php

I was following his recent podcast, Critical Glitch, and though I don't think I ever met him in person (as many gamedays and Gencons) he struck me as a really nice person. It looked pretty sudden -- sudden enough that I had just started to wonder if he had podfaded or if it was a break due to life issues. Scariest thing for me is that he was same age as me -- far too early in any case. I'll miss his input and his style, and I hope his family can find peace in such a terrible time.


----------



## Kramodlog

The Undertaker is dead.


----------



## weiknarf

goldomark said:


> The Undertaker is dead.




Empire Sports is a satirical website
http://www.empiresports.co/disclaimer/


----------



## Kramodlog

Meh, he is a wrestler. Can't be too far off anyway.


----------



## Raunalyn

Yeah, the article is very much in poor taste, but I figured it was a satire when I read this:

"His wife told EmpireSports reports the following: “Being  totally honest, I was going into the bedroom feeling completely in the  mood. I saw that he was sleeping so I went to wake him and nothing. Not  even a hint of him waking up. So I got worried and tried shaking him and  shoving him and even hitting him across the back with a folding chair.  Nothing working. I checked him breathing and there was a very short  breath every few seconds. I called 911 and by the time they got here  there was no breathing at all. They fought to bring him back and  nothing.”


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Otto Petersen passed away 4/13/14.  dood was hella funny.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Shane Gibson has died.

http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/ko...rmer-touring-guitarist-shane-gibsons-passing/


----------



## Lwaxy

Henry said:


> I hadn'tseen this posted here yet, but it appears that longtime forum member Tinner (stephen A. tinner) has passed away on March 29th:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/member.php?19667-Tinner
> 
> http://www.johnsonfuneralservices.net/book-of-memories/1838242/Tinner-Steven/obituary.php
> 
> I was following his recent podcast, Critical Glitch, and though I don't think I ever met him in person (as many gamedays and Gencons) he struck me as a really nice person. It looked pretty sudden -- sudden enough that I had just started to wonder if he had podfaded or if it was a break due to life issues. Scariest thing for me is that he was same age as me -- far too early in any case. I'll miss his input and his style, and I hope his family can find peace in such a terrible time.




Thanks for posting, I hadn't noticed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cheo Feliciano has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/04/17/showbiz/cheo-feliciano-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dioltach

Gabriel Garcia Marquez has died, aged 87.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Dioltach said:


> Gabriel Garcia Marquez has died, aged 87.



He will be missed.


----------



## Kramodlog

Goodbye, Pevert Dave.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Adrianne Wadewitz has died.

https://shine.yahoo.com/healthy-living/adrianne-wadewitz-died-rock-climbing-200336364.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Boxer Rubin "Hurricane" Carter died of prostate cancer today.  He was 76.

Carter was wrongfully convicted of murder, which inspired the song and movie "Hurricane".


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Award winning author Alistair MacLeod died yesterday of a stroke.  He was 77.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Kevin Sharp, country singer and advocate for children with chronic diseases, died last Saturday from complications of a digestive disorder.  He was 43.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eric Hill has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/04/24/showbiz/bachelorette-contestant-killed/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Earl Morrall has passed.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-earl-morrall-passes-away-at-age-79?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tito Villanova has died.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...rcelona-coach-Tito-Vilanova-dies-aged-45.html


----------



## Elf Witch

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Earl Morrall has passed.
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-earl-morrall-passes-away-at-age-79?hpt=hp_t2




I remember watching him play. The perfect season is still a high point for so many of us Dolphin's fans.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Rapper DJ E-Z Rock, best known for "It Takes Two", died yesterday.  He was 46.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dang.


----------



## Mark CMG

Reported on The Guardian, Bob Hoskins has passed.

http://www.theguardian.com/film/2014/apr/30/bob-hoskins-dies


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Al Feldstein, longtime editor of _MAD _​magazine, died yesterday.  He was 88.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jack Ramsay has died.

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way.../basketball-analyst-dr-jack-ramsay-dies-at-89


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Efrem Zimbalist Jr. died yesterday.  He was 95.

Zimbalist may be best known for _77 Sunset Strip,_ but he also did the voice of Alfred in _Batman: The Animated Series._  He was also the father of Stephanie Zimbalist.


----------



## Ed_Laprade

GrayLinnorm said:


> Efrem Zimbalist Jr. died yesterday.  He was 95.
> 
> Zimbalist may be best known for _77 Sunset Strip,_ but he also did the voice of Alfred in _Batman: The Animated Series._  He was also the father of Stephanie Zimbalist.



And don't forget his long stint on The FBI. Sad.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jim Oberstar has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/03/politics/minnesota-rep-jim-oberstar-dies/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Elena Baltacha has has died.

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/britains-baltacha-dies-aged-30-232708069--ten.html


----------



## freyar

Gerald Guralnik, one of the physicists who predicted the Higgs boson, passed away on 26 April.  While Guralnik's paper with Carl Hagan and Tom Kibble was nearly simultaneous with those by Robert Brout and Francois Englert and separately by Peter Higgs, only Englert and Higgs received the Nobel Prize (Brout passed away too soon).  The ultimate reward for Guralnik was instead witnessing the discovery of the Higgs boson by the Large Hadron Collider at CERN in 2012, approximately 48 years after the prediction was made.  Guralnik was one of a very few people who have placed keystones in our understanding of particle physics, not just of the Standard Model but also more broadly.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jackie Lynn Taylor has died.

https://movies.yahoo.com/news/little-rascals-actress-jackie-lynn-taylor-dies-88-050000134.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Lee Marshall has passed.

http://www.latimes.com/obituaries/la-me-lee-marshall-20140507-story.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bill Dana, a test pilot for ​NASA and the last man to fly the X-15, died Tuesday.  He was 83.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

DJ Rashad died on April 26.

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...k-icon-found-unresponsive-in-chicago-20140426


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Selim Sesler has died.

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/cl...-dies.aspx?pageID=517&nID=66282&NewsCatID=383


----------



## Jan van Leyden

H.R. Giger has died on May, 12th. The Swiss artist is the designer of Alien.

This reference is from a Swiss newspaper and written in German.


----------



## DMZ2112

Jan van Leyden said:


> H.R. Giger has died on May, 12th. The Swiss artist is the designer of Alien.
> 
> This reference is from a Swiss newspaper and written in German.




The world is suddenly a substantially less creepy place, and I am sad for it.


----------



## Mark CMG

Malik Bendjelloul has passed.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...irector-malik-bendjelloul-dies-at-36/9053835/


----------



## darrell_uk

Stephen Sutton has passed;
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-27408818


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rolf Spuler, luthier, has died.

http://www.rolfspuler.com/site/


----------



## billd91

Jeb Stuart Magruder, Watergate conspirator, has died


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Jerry Vale died today.  He was 83.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jack Brabham has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/19/sport/motorsport/formula-one-jack-brabham-dead/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Cinematographer Gordon Willis, who did _The Godfather _​and several Woody Allen films, died Sunday.  He was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Donald Levine, a Hasbro executive who created G.I. Joe, died Thursday of cancer.  He was 86.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Matthew Cowles has died.

https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/ma...d-christine-baranski-133000778-us-weekly.html


----------



## tuxgeo

Wojciech Jaruzelski, the last Communist leader of Poland, died at 90.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bunny Yeager has died.

http://news.yahoo.com/pin-photographer-bunny-yeager-dies-85-171602188.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Manuel Uribe has died.

http://news.yahoo.com/mexican-man-once-worlds-heaviest-dies-48-184645160.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Herb Jeffries, the first black singing cowboy, died Sunday.  He was 100.


----------



## Mark CMG

Maya Angelou has passed.

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/renowned-poet-author-maya-angelou-dies-86-n116241


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Michael Gottlieb, who wrote and directed _Mannequin,_ died last Friday after a motorcycle accident.  He was 69.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Malcolm Glazer has passed.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap20...alcolm-glazer-buccaneers-owner-dies-at-age-85


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lewis Katz has died.

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/philadelphia-inquirer-co-owner-katz-172641883--nhl.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Ann B. Davis, Alice on 'Brady Bunch,' has passed.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/06/01/showbiz/ann-b-davis-dies/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Marylin Beck has died.

https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/hollywood-columnist-marylin-beck-dies-85-205945766.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Joan Loring, who was nominated for an Oscar for _The Corn Is Green, _​died last Friday.  She was 88.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Alexander Shulgin has died.

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way...r-shulgin-the-godfather-of-ecstasy-dies-at-88


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Doc Neeson has died.

www.theaustralian.com.au/arts/music...ith-brain-cancer/story-fniwj43s-1226942722009


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chester Nez has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/06/04/us/navajo-code-talker-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Don Zimmer has died.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial&hpt=hp_t2


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lee Chamberlin, an original cast member of _The Electric Company, _​died May 25 of cancer.  She was 76.


----------



## Dioltach

Seventy years ago thousands died on the beaches of Normandy as they began the liberation of Europe.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Karen Decrow has died.

http://news.yahoo.com/karen-decrow-former-president-now-dies-76-042527521.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Detroit music producer Don Davis, who later helmed one of the largest black-owned banks, died Thursday after a brief illness.  He was 75.


----------



## Dioltach

Actor and comedian Rik Mayall has died, aged 56.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bob Welch has died.

http://news.yahoo.com/former-pitcher-bob-welch-dies-57-185705808--spt.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Eric Hill, author of the Spot children's books, died June 6.  He was 86.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Ruby Dee has died.  She was 91.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chuck Noll has died.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...urgh-steelers-four-super-bowl-titles/1872383/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Casey Kasem has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/06/15/showbiz/casey-kasem-obit/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rodney Thomas has died.

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/former-nfl-rb-thomas-dies-160915797--nfl.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tony Gwynn has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/06/16/sport/gwynn-baseball-death/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Daniel Keyes, who wrote _Flowers For Algernon, _​died Sunday of pneumonia.  He was 86.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Horace Silver has died.
http://www.latimes.com/local/obituaries/la-me-horace-silver-20140619-story.html#page=1

[video=youtube;S1CilMzT55M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1CilMzT55M[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gerry Goffin has died.

https://music.yahoo.com/news/gerry-goffin-carole-kings-ex-husband-dies-75-204325777.html


----------



## AuroraGyps

The inventor of Kevlar, Stephanie Kwolek, has passed away at the age of 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gerry Conlon, one of four people wrongfully convicted of the Guildford pub bombings, died today.  He was 60. The incident was the inspiration for the film _In the Name of the Father._


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Patsy Byrne, who played Nursie in _Blackadder, _died June 17.  She was 80.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nate Estimada has died.

http://news-briefs.ew.com/2014/06/21/nate-estimada/?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Mark CMG

Eli Wallach has passed.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/25/movies/eli-wallach-multifaceted-actor-dies-at-98.html?_r=0


----------



## Dioltach

Mark CMG said:


> Eli Wallach has passed.




"Hey Blondie! You know what you are? Just a dirty son of a b-!"

Sad news.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Caleb Bankston has died.

https://tv.yahoo.com/news/survivor-contestant-caleb-bankston-killed-train-accident-051400102.html


----------



## Ed_Laprade

Dioltach said:


> "Hey Blondie! You know what you are? Just a dirty son of a b-!"
> 
> Sad news.



"If you're going to shoot, shoot, don't talk."

Sad news indeed, a great character actor.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Terry Richards has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/indiana-jones-stuntman-terry-richards-dies-at-81-89872592282.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Author and activist Nancy Garden, best known for _Annie On My Mind, _died Monday of a heart attack.  She was 76.


----------



## tuxgeo

Former US Senate Majority Leader Howard Baker is dead at 88.

Edit: At least one source is appending a "Jr." after his name.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mary Rodgers, who wrote _Once Upon a Matress _and _Freaky Friday, _died yesterday.  She was 83.

Mary was the daughter of Richard Rodgers.


----------



## Mark CMG

Bobby Womack has passed.

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/bobby-womack-dead-at-70-20140627


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mark CMG said:


> Bobby Womack has passed.
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/bobby-womack-dead-at-70-20140627




What a great talent.  He kept his voice in incredibly good shape even late into life, unlike many performers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1rJiCviCe0&sns=em


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Meshach Taylor has died.

http://tvline.com/2014/06/29/meshach-taylor-dies-67-designing-women/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Paul Mazursky has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/07/01/showbiz/movies/obit-paul-mazursky/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bob Hastings died June 30 after battling pancreatic cancer for 15 years.  He was 89.

Hastings got his start playing Archie Andrews on the radio.  He was also in _Captain Video,__ McHale's Navy, The Phil Silvers Show,_ and he did voice work including Superboy on _The Superman/Aquaman Hour _and Commissioner Gordon on _​Batman: The Animated Series._


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Louis Zamperini, Olympic athlete and World War II hero, died yesterday.  He was 97.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Children's author Walter Dean Myers died Tuesday.  He was 76.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Richard Mellon Scaife has died.


http://www.cnn.com/2014/07/04/politics/richard-mellon-scaife-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Barry Moss has died.

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory/broadway-tv-casting-director-barry-moss-dies-24434779


----------



## billd91

Former Soviet foreign minister and Georgian president, Eduard Shevardnadze has passed away.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Alfredo di Stefano has died.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/08/sports/soccer/alfredo-di-stefano-88-soccer-great-dies.html?_r=0


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dick Jones, the voice of Pinocchio, died Monday.  He was 87.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eileen Ford has died.

http://news.yahoo.com/eileen-ford-founder-ford-model-agency-dies-173733482.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rosemary Murphy has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/07/11/showb...sip/rosemary-murphy-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

David Legeno has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/07/11/showb...potter-david-legeno-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_t2[DND][/DND]


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Journalist John Seigenthaler died today.  He was 86.

Seigenthaler was a confident of the Kennedys and a champion of civil rights.  More recently, he criticized Wikipedia after his article was vandalized (as it turned out, by an associate playing a prank).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Charlie Haden has died.

https://music.yahoo.com/news/charlie-haden-legendary-jazz-bassist-dies-77-204816641.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Tommy Ramone has passed.

http://variety.com/2014/music/news/...-influential-punk-band-dies-at-65-1201261584/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lorin Maazel has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/07/13/showbiz/maestro-lorin-maazel-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nadine Gordimer has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/07/14/world/africa/obit-nadine-gordimer/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Johnny Winter has passed.

http://www.americanbluesscene.com/2014/07/johnny-winter-dead/


----------



## Mark CMG

Elaine Stritch has passed.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/18/t...ay-actress-and-singer-is-dead-at-89.html?_r=0


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

James Garner has passed.

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/movies/james-garner-dead-86-report-article-1.1873583


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Skye McCole Bartusiak has died.

www.cnn.com/2014/07/20/showbiz/obit-skyemccolebartusiak/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lionel Ferbos has died.

https://music.yahoo.com/news/jazz-trumpeter-lionel-ferbos-dies-103-211012393.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Karl Albrecht, who co-founded Aldi, died last Wednesday.  He was 94.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert Newhouse has died.

http://www.wfaa.com/news/robert-newhouse-267793941.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bel Kaufman, who wrote _Up the Down Staircase, _​died yesterday.  She was 103.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sir Richard MacCormac has died.

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-28525361


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Carlo Bergonzi has died.

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-28509733


----------



## GrayLinnorm

James Shigeta, one of the first successful Asian-American actors, died yesterday.  He was 81.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dr. Sheik Humarr Khan has died.

www.cnn.com/2014/07/29/health/ebola-doctor-dies/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Theodore "Dutch" Van Kirk has died.

www.cnn.com/2014/07/29/us/enola-gay-crew-member-dies/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dick Wagner has died.

www.freep.com/article/20140730/ENT04/307300185/dick-wagner-dies-michigan-guitarist


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Robert Halmi Sr. died yesterday.  He was 90.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert Drew has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/acclaimed-documentarian-robert-drew-dies-at-90-93405235497.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dick Smith has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/dick-smith-the-godfather-of-makeup-dies-at-92-93422057607.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Michael Johns has died.

https://music.yahoo.com/blogs/reali...t-michael-johns-dead-at-age-35-201149850.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Betty Jo Simpson has died.

www.cnn.com/2014/08/02/tech/grandma-betty/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Norman Cornish has died.

www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-tyne-28623350


----------



## GrayLinnorm

James Brady, Reagan's press secretary who was shot in the Reagan assassination attempt and became a gun control advocate (the Brady Bill was named after him), died today.  He was 73.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Marilyn Burns, who was in _The Texas Chainsaw Massacre, _​died yesterday.  She was 65.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Danny Murphy has died.

www.tmz.com/2014/08/08/danny-murphy-actor-dead-dies-cancer-quadriplegic/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Menahem Golan has died.

news.yahoo.com/veteran-israeli-filmmaker-menahem-golan-dies-85-085103410.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kevin Ward Jr. has died.

www.kevinwardracing.com/bio.html 
http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...n-ward-canandaigua-motorsports-park/13855401/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Charles Keating, best known for his Emmy winning turn on _Another World, _​died yesterday of cancer.  He was 72.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Record executive Henry Stone, a fixture on the R&B and disco scenes, died last Thursday.  He was 93.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott Ciencin has died.

www.scottciencin.com/about


----------



## Mark CMG

J.J. Murphy has passed.

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/08/game...murphy-dies-in-the-midst-of-filming-season-5/


----------



## trappedslider

Robin Wiliams has passed away http://insidemovies.ew.com/2014/08/11/robin-williams-dead-at-63/


----------



## NewJeffCT

trappedslider said:


> Robin Wiliams has passed away http://insidemovies.ew.com/2014/08/11/robin-williams-dead-at-63/




wow, much too soon for such a talent.  Apparently a suicide.

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mark CMG said:


> J.J. Murphy has passed.
> 
> http://www.nerdist.com/2014/08/game...murphy-dies-in-the-midst-of-filming-season-5/




George R.R. Martin did not see that coming.


----------



## Henry

NewJeffCT said:


> wow, much too soon for such a talent.  Apparently a suicide.
> 
> May he rest in peace.




This one positively floors me. All the overcoming addiction and tragedy, a hella successful career... I still can't quite process this. He was, hands down, my favorite comedian of all time.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Many, many great comedians struggle with depression, alcoholism, bi-polar disorder and other maladies associated to suicidal thoughts and actions.


----------



## Umbran

I think I'm going to give Robin Williams a thread of his own...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?358118-Oh-Captain-my-Captain!&p=6358307#post6358307


----------



## Mark CMG

Lauren Bacall has passed.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2723410/Actress-Lauren-Bacall-dead-age-89.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Arlene Martel has passed.

http://www.themarysue.com/rip-arlene-martel-star-trek/

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0551458/

http://youtu.be/ZqxXICfKQxI?t=3m34s


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jay Adams has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/08/15/showbiz/jay-adams-zboys-skateboarder-dies/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Mark CMG

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Jay Adams has died.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/08/15/showbiz/jay-adams-zboys-skateboarder-dies/index.html?hpt=hp_t2





Sad.


----------



## billd91

Mark CMG said:


> Ron Palillo has passed.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2012/08/14/showbiz/obit-palillo/




That was from 2012.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Peter Claver McAlevey has died.

https://movies.yahoo.com/news/peter...ve-disney-michael-douglas-dies-212806451.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jim Jeffords has died.

www.cnn.com/2014/08/18/politics/jim-jeffords-dies/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Mark CMG

Don Pardo has passed.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/don-pardo-dead-booming-voice-720129


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

BKS Iyengar has died.

www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-28862979


----------



## Mark CMG

Steven Nagel has passed.

http://www.space.com/26916-nasa-astronaut-steven-nagel-obituary.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor and director Richard Attenborough died today.  He was 90.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Sperling has died.
www.cnn.com/2014/08/24/us/obit-john-sperling-university-of-phoenix/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Stephen Lee has died.

https://movies.yahoo.com/news/character-actor-stephen-lee-dies-58-215611857.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Glenn Cornick, the bassist for Jethro Tull, died Thursday of congestive heart failure.  He was 67.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jimi Jamison has died.

www.cnn.com/2014/09/02/showbiz/survivor-singer-death/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Charlie Powell has died.

Http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...-player-and-heavyweight-contender-dies-at-82/


----------



## Mark CMG

Joan Rivers has passed.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...dy-queen-turned-fashion-critic-dies/14737037/


----------



## MrsFickleGM

*bill butler - bedrock games*

http://www.solimine.com/obituary/William-H.-Butler/Lynn-MA/1415553#obit-memories


----------



## TheWriterFantastic™

MrsFickleGM said:


> http://www.solimine.com/obituary/William-H.-Butler/Lynn-MA/1415553#obit-memories




Also known as LordBill on the ENWorld boards -- he was a really nice guy and will be missed.


----------



## messy

Mark CMG said:


> Joan Rivers has passed.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...dy-queen-turned-fashion-critic-dies/14737037/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Simone Battle has died.

www.cnn.com/2014/09/06/showbiz/simone-battle-dead/index.html?hpt=hp_c3


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

S. Truett Cathy has died.

www.cnn.com/2014/09/08/us/truett-cathy-chick-fil-a-founder-death/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Mark CMG

Molly Glynn has passed.

http://www.today.com/entertainment/...ly-glynn-dies-after-being-hit-tree-1D80133959


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bob Suter has died.

sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-puck-daddy/bob-suter--miracle-on-ice-hero-and-father-of-ryan-suter--dies-at-57-194904330.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Richard Kiel has passed.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/james-bond-villain-richard-kiel-732088


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Wrestler Sean O'Haire was found dead Tuesday of an apparent suicide.  He was 43.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

News correspondent Bruce Morton died last Friday of cancer.  He was 83.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert "Throb" Young has died.

www.guitarplayer.com/news/1024/primal-scream-guitarist-robert-throb-young-dead-at-49/48714


----------



## Mark CMG

John Bardon has passed.

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-29177027


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joe Sample has died.

https://music.yahoo.com/news/jazz-funk-pioneer-joe-sample-dies-75-211958801.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Country singer George Hamilton IV died yesterday.  He was 77.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Buster Jones, who was the voice of Black Vulcan on _Super Friends, _and Winston on _The Real Ghostbusters, _died Tuesday.  He was 71.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Polly Bergen died today.  She was 84.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rob Bironas has died:
http://m.bleacherreport.com/article...medium=referral&utm_campaign=m.cnn-sports-bin


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eric Lynch has died.
https://tv.yahoo.com/news/eric-actor-lynch-howard-stern-wack-packer-dies-005628776.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jim Traficant has died.

www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/0...es-traficant-dies-days-after-accident-on-farm


----------



## freyar

Martin Perl, Nobel Laureate and discoverer of the tau lepton (the 3rd and heaviest known electron-like particle), passed away Sept 30 at age 87.  His work is standard textbook knowledge for students of particle physics today.  See here.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jean-Claude Duvalier has died.

www.cnn.com/2014/10/04/world/americas/jean-claude-duvalier-death/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Jean-Claude Duvalier has died.
> 
> www.cnn.com/2014/10/04/world/americas/jean-claude-duvalier-death/index.html?hpt=hp_c2



Good.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Paul Revere of Paul Revere and the Raiders died yesterday.  He was 76.

Despite the group being named for him, Paul Revere was not the lead singer (that would be Mark Lindsay) but the keyboardist.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Marian Seldes died yesterday.  She was 86.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Molly Glynn has died.

www.cnn.com/2014/09/08/showbiz/chic...n-killed/?hpt=ob_articlefooter&iref=obnetwork


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Geoffrey Holder has died.

www.cnn.com/2014/10/06/showbiz/celebrity-news-gossip/geoffrey-holder-death/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sarah Madison, who co-starred in 7th Heaven, died September 27.  She was 40.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jan Hooks died today.  She was 57.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mark Bell has died.

www.cnn.com/2014/10/14/showbiz/mark-bell-lfo-death/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Isaiah "Ikey" Owens has died.

www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/artic...saiah-ikey-owens-dead-mexican-hotel-room.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Isaiah "Ikey" Owens has died.

www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/artic...saiah-ikey-owens-dead-mexican-hotel-room.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Elizabeth Pena died yesterday after a brief illness.  She was 55.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Misty Upham, an actress who appeared in August: Osage County and Frozen River, was found dead after being reported missing.  She was 32.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tim Hauser, the founder of the Manhattan Transfer, died Thursday of cardiac arrest.  He was 72.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Songwriter Paul Craft died yesterday.  He was 76.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joanne Borgella has died.

www.eonline.com/news/589765/former-...ad-at-32?cmpid=par-121113-outbrain-paid-links


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lynda Bellingham has died.

www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-29685903


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Oscar de la Renta has died.

www.cnn.com/2014/10/20/living/oscar-de-la-renta-death/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gerard Parkes, who played Doc on Fraggle Rock, died Sunday.  He was 90.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ben Bradlee has died.

www.cnn.com/2014/10/21/us/ben-bradlee-dies/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Glam rocker Alvin Stardust died today.  He was 72.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Terry Keenan has died.

https://tv.yahoo.com/news/terry-keenan-former-fox-news-cnn-anchor-dead-160500051.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jack Bruce has died.

www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-29772926


----------



## Mark CMG

Jack Bruce has passed.

http://www.craveonline.com/music/articles/779531-rip-jack-bruce-of-cream-dead-at-71


----------



## Mark CMG

Marcia Strassman has passed.

http://variety.com/2014/tv/news/marcia-strassman-welcome-back-kotter-actress-dies-at-66-1201339759/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Senzo Meyiwa has died.

www.cnn.com/2014/10/26/world/africa/south-african-soccer-death/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Oscar Taveras has died.

www.bleacherreport.com/articles/224...ium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial&hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joan Quigley has died.

https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/reagan-astrologer--joan-quigley--dies-at-87-172136557.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Elizabeth Norment, who was most recently on House of Cards, died October 13 of cancer.  She was 61.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mr. Acker Bilk, who had a #1 hit with "Stranger On the Shore", died today.  He was 85.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wayne Richard Wells has died.

www.cnn.com/2014/11/02/showbiz/static-x-singer-death/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Brittany Maynard has died.

www.cnn.com/2014/11/02/health/oregon-brittany-maynard/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## billd91

Tom Magliozzi, Popular Co-Host Of NPR's 'Car Talk,' Dies At 77

http://www.npr.org/2014/11/03/35742...paign=npr&utm_term=nprnews&utm_content=202503


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

billd91 said:


> Tom Magliozzi, Popular Co-Host Of NPR's 'Car Talk,' Dies At 77
> 
> http://www.npr.org/2014/11/03/35742...paign=npr&utm_term=nprnews&utm_content=202503




Damn...


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Richard Schaal, who appeared on The Mary Tyler Moore Show and its spinoffs, died Tuesday.  He was 86.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Orlando Thomas has died.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...lando-thomas-dies-at-42-of-als-164107060.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rick Rosas has died.

www.bassplayer.com/artists/1171/rick-rosas-bass-player-for-neil-young-has-died/49414


----------



## Beleriphon

Given the date, and I don't have anybody specific to pay rememberance to I'll leave this here:

In Flanders fields the poppies blow
Between the crosses, row on row,
That mark our place; and in the sky
The larks, still bravely singing, fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below.

We are the Dead. Short days ago
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
Loved and were loved, and now we lie
In Flanders fields.

Take up our quarrel with the foe:
To you from failing hands we throw
The torch; be yours to hold it high.
If ye break faith with us who die
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
In Flanders fields.


----------



## Mark CMG

Jovian the lemur, better known by his stage name Zoboomafoo, has passed.

http://imgur.com/gallery/yOsDamB

http://lemur.duke.edu/remembering-a-star-jovian-lemur-host-of-zoboomafoo-passes/


----------



## Mark CMG

Carol Ann Susi, the voice of Mrs. Wolowitz on The Big Bang Theory and who also played Kolchak's secretary, Monique Marmelstein, on The Night Stalker, has passed.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/carol-ann-susi-dead-big-748433


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"Big Bank Hank" a.k.a. Henry Jackson has died.

www.cnn.com/2014/11/11/showbiz/big-bank-hank-sugarhill-gang-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Carol Ann Susi has died.  

www.cnn.com/2014/11/12/showbiz/carol-susi-dead/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## freyar

Alexander Grothendieck, one of the great 20th century mathematicians, passed away on Nov 13.  Unfortunately for the math community, his political views led him to stop working in math and basically become a recluse at age 42 in 1970; many of his works were unpublished.  All the obituaries I've seen have been in French (here's one), but his Wikipedia page gives a good overview in English.


----------



## Mark CMG

Jane Byrne has passed.

http://wgntv.com/2014/11/14/former-chicago-mayor-jane-byrne-dies/


----------



## Mark CMG

R.A. Montgomery has passed.

http://www.torontosun.com/2014/11/14/choose-your-own-adventure-author-ra-montgomery-dies


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Diem Brown has died.

www.cnn.com/2014/11/14/showbiz/celebrity-news-gossip/diem-brown-dies-cancer/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Glen A. Larson, who created Quincy, Battlestar Galactica, and Knight Rider among others, died yesterday of esophageal cancer.  He was 77.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

María José Alvarado Muñoz and her sister, Sofia Trinidad, were found dead.

www.cnn.com/2014/11/19/world/americas/honduras-beauty-queen-dead/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ken Takakura, one of Japan's premier actors, died November 10 of malignant lymphoma.  He was 83.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Motown singer Jimmy Ruffin, the brother of The Temptations founding member David Ruffin, died yesterday.  He was 78.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Director Mike Nichols died yesterday of cardiac arrest.  He was 83.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Marion Barry has died.

www.cnn.com/2014/11/23/us/marion-barry-death/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Pat Quinn has died.

www.nytimes.com/2014/11/25/sports/h...anada-to-olympic-gold-is-dead-at-71.html?_r=0


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lebanese singer Sabah, a beloved star of the Arab world for decades, died today.  She was 87.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Phil Hughes has died.

www.bbc.com/sport/0/cricket/30219440


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

P.D. James has died.

www.cnn.com/2014/11/27/showbiz/obit-pd-james/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Roberto Gomez Bolanos has died.

www.cnn.com/2014/11/28/world/americas/bolanos-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ryan Knight has died.

www.cnn.com/2014/11/28/showbiz/tv/real-world-cast-member-ryan-knight-dies/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kosta Karageorge has been found dead.

www.cnn.com/2014/11/30/us/ohio-state-player-dead/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bobby Keys of the Rolling Stones died today after a lengthy illness.  He was 70.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jean Beliveau has passed.

https://www.bleacherreport.com/arti...ium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial&hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ian McLagan has died.

www.cnn.com/2014/12/03/showbiz/music/faces-ian-mclagan-dies/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bryan Burwell has died.

HTTPS://espn.go.com/espn/story/_/id/11978134/bryan-burwell-st-louis-post-dispatch-dies-59


----------



## Thunderfoot

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Bryan Burwell has died.
> 
> HTTPS://espn.go.com/espn/story/_/id/11978134/bryan-burwell-st-louis-post-dispatch-dies-59




We knew it was coming - it didn't make it any easier.  A true gentleman in a medium that has lost a lot of luster over the years.


----------



## AuroraGyps

Frank and Louie, the two faced cat, has died at the age of 15.


----------



## Mark CMG

Ken Weatherwax has passed.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Ken-Weatherwax-dies-aged-59-heart-attack.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ralph Baer, who invented the Magnavox Odyssey, died last Saturday.  He was 92.


----------



## Thunderfoot

GrayLinnorm said:


> Ralph Baer, who invented the Magnavox Odyssey, died last Saturday.  He was 92.




He is also the designer of the "Simon" electronic game from the 80s.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Stephanie Moseley has been killed by her husband, Earl Hayes, who has also killed himself.

https://tv.yahoo.com/news/stephanie-moseley-dead-actress-vh1-024942668.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Mary Ann Mobley has passed.

http://www.clarionledger.com/story/news/2014/12/09/mary-ann-mobley-dies/20163687/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dominic Di-Natale has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/s/fox-news-reporter-dies-apparent-suicide-060222603.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Marion A. Eichholz has passed.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/ct-eastland-last-survivor-met-20141212-story.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Phil Stern has died.  

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/photographer-phil-stern-who-was-responsible-for-105213131102.html


----------



## billd91

Author of *Clifford the Big Red Dog*, Normal Bridwell has died.
Clifford Author dead at 86


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Another murder suicide: Mayang Prasetyo was killed by Marcus Volke, who killed himself.

www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/06/c...50.html?cps=gravity_2425_-9178407404107832854


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Larry Auerbach has died.

https://tv.yahoo.com/news/larry-auerbach-director-cbs-soap-love-life-dies-182651267.html


----------



## Dioltach

Joe Cocker has died: http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-30582761


----------



## Mark CMG

Lowell Steward has passed.

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-tuskegee-airman-lowell-steward-dies-20141219-story.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Terrence Tusan has died.

https://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaa...ring-suspected-robbery-attempt-035629720.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

David Ryall has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/s/harry-potter-star-david-ryall-dies-79-221911804.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Luise Rainer, the first actress to win Oscars in consecutive years, died today.  She was 104.


----------



## Mark CMG

Christine Cavanaugh has passed.

http://blogs.indiewire.com/animatio...ts-christine-cavanaugh-1963-2014-rip-20141230


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Howard Schultz has died.

Http://www.variety.com/2014/tv/news/producer-howard-schultz-dead-at-61-dating-naked-1201389606/


----------



## Mark CMG

Edward Herrmann has passed.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/12/31/showb...herrmann-dead-gilmore/index.html?c=homepage-t


----------



## Truth Seeker

A humble thanks to all, who helped maintain this thread...God Bless.


----------

